# Prayers for my wife



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't ask often guys, but my Wife lost her baby brother to a heart attack this week. It has been rough on her and he was a fine Human being and only  52. Prayers for her would be appreciated. RIP Tony.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 15, 2017)

Charlie, My Prayers are being sent for the comfort for your wife and the rest of the family in this really tough situation.   

I feel her pain as I have also walked in those shoes and my brother-in-law was only 53 at the time.  It is just too young an age for things like this to happen in my opinion.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Praying for your wife and family to comforted by the love of Christ in this difficult time. He will bring her through it!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers sent Boss sorry for y'alls loss


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers and condolences sent for Ms Linda and the Family, Charlie.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers sent Charlie.


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your brother-in-law.  Prayers sent.


----------



## fredw (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers for your wife & your entire family.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 15, 2017)

Prayers added.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the kind words and spiritual support. We were driving back toward home today and came off a Mountain out of a rainstorm and there was a beautiful rainbow in the sky right in front of us. Kinda brought a peace over my wife. Thanks for the prayers, my GON friends.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 15, 2017)

More prayers from mine to yours. Very Sorry for the loss.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 15, 2017)

prayers up to you and the wife KY.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 17, 2017)

Praying for your wife and friends/family of Tony.


----------



## antharper (Jan 17, 2017)

Praying for your wife and family , it's even harder at such a young age , but God has his plans for us all !!!


----------



## pine floor (Jan 17, 2017)

Prayers sent from me and Ms PF. I hope things will be better in the future.

PF


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2017)

Prayers sent from here also. Hold the memories close.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 19, 2017)

Prayers sent, sorry to be so late.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 19, 2017)

Boss, I am sorry to hear about your loss.  Tell Linda we are keeping the family in prayer for peace and understanding.

Pappy


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2017)

My prayers for your wife and all the family.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 21, 2017)

sorry to hear of the loss Charlie, my prayers for for yall


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 24, 2017)

My condolences.


----------

